# Hi all, Kingston gyms?



## ukiwi girl (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi guys

thought i'd introduce myself. Just moved back to the UK and as you can prob guess from my profile name..I am a kiwi gal! Tried to add avatar but no success..and I thought I was intelligent!..clearly just blond 

Living in Kingston, and just re-joined David Lloyds here.

They have made some changes to the gym (from when I went a few years back)..new equipment..no old fashinoned leg press any more...frig!, lower prices which is good but hard to get on the equipment now in evenings... Not sure about this gym anymore.

What gym do people who live in this area go to?


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

kingston upon thames?


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

physique warehouse in west molsey is good.. just past hampton court so not far from kingston atall.. theres fitness first up the road by the big sainsbury's if you want more of a leisure gym


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

was gonna say physique warehouse, not a bad gym


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

welcome aboard!


----------



## ukiwi girl (Feb 23, 2010)

Yeah (as the kiwi's say it)


----------



## ukiwi girl (Feb 23, 2010)

thanks for the replies already guys...

wanting more hard core than a some of the chains here, so not really a 'leisure' gym. Will look up physique warehouse


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

ukiwi girl said:


> Yeah (as the kiwi's say it)


probably phsique warehouse then tbh. not a bad set up down there at all


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

A couple of guys on here train in that gym, I have a few times and thought it was ok TBH! Loads of equipment there! Suppose it is busy tho!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

tbh I find the gym ok, busy but normally people are more than willing to share the machines etc..

Physique warehouse is moseley is ok, just a fcuker to get too in traffic over hampton court and way in the middle of nowhere..

Plus u get some real knuckle draggers there


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

welcome... im from NZ too


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

DB said:


> tbh I find the gym ok, busy but normally people are more than willing to share the machines etc..
> 
> Physique warehouse is moseley is ok, just a fcuker to get too in traffic over hampton court and way in the middle of nowhere..
> 
> ...


----------



## ukiwi girl (Feb 23, 2010)

true there is some good kit at the David Lloyds...and is only a 5 min walk for me...would be okay if I could arrange things to get their before the evening rush!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

it starts to get busy there from about 4.30ish from when i have trained there!!

does ur work allow u to go during day?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

1russ100 said:


> what are they?


Dribbling meatheads who love to shout across the gym what gear they are taking and have no concept of diet and training!

Dont get me wrong I have alot of mates who train there!


----------



## ukiwi girl (Feb 23, 2010)

Miss BC whereabouts in NZ are you from...I'm from Wellie!

DB what are knuckle draggers!!

Prob have to stick with DL for a bit as i ain't got no wheels yet!!


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

Did anyone ever train at Roy's gym in Hampton Wick (Just over the Kingston bridge)? As for the original question, Physique Warehouse is awkward, but if you drive then probably worth a visit, Putney isn't too far away and there's Physical Cultire gym there.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

I go to david lloyds in kingston, not a bad gym, aint no golds venice beach but does the job:laugh: Have to admit I do miss the old leg press they had:crying:


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

ukiwi girl said:


> Miss BC whereabouts in NZ are you from...I'm from Wellie!
> 
> DB what are knuckle draggers!!
> 
> Prob have to stick with DL for a bit as i ain't got no wheels yet!!


 i wanna know what knuckle draggers are aswell


----------



## ukiwi girl (Feb 23, 2010)

Only been back 3 weeks...just looking for some work now..so still a lady of leisure.

Thinking I might go down about 4.00pmish - otherwise maybe 8.00ish.

Was only girl doing weights in their last night - where are all the girls over here - in the NZ gyms it's about half in half


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

ukiwi girl said:


> Miss BC whereabouts in NZ are you from...I'm from Wellie!
> 
> DB what are knuckle draggers!!
> 
> Prob have to stick with DL for a bit as i ain't got no wheels yet!!


im from auckland babe, been here 2 years now!!

Did u to uk then back to nz and now your back??


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

ukiwi girl said:


> Was only girl doing weights in their last night - where are all the girls over here - in the NZ gyms it's about half in half


its more like 1/3-2/3 if that over here!!

my gym is about 70% gay males, 15% straight males and 15% females :lol:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

DB said:


> Knuckle draggers = Dribbling meatheads who love to shout across the gym what gear they are taking and have no concept of diet and training!
> 
> Dont get me wrong I have alot of mates who train there!





ukiwi girl said:


> Miss BC whereabouts in NZ are you from...I'm from Wellie!
> 
> DB what are knuckle draggers!!
> 
> Prob have to stick with DL for a bit as i ain't got no wheels yet!!





1russ100 said:


> i wanna know what knuckle draggers are aswell


Keep up guys! lol


----------



## ukiwi girl (Feb 23, 2010)

yep Miss DB. Thought I wanted to go back (and mum was not well) but... oh god (my NZ friends are gonna kill me)...think I like it here better!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

ukiwi girl said:


> Only been back 3 weeks...just looking for some work now..so still a lady of leisure.
> 
> Thinking I might go down about 4.00pmish - otherwise maybe 8.00ish.
> 
> Was only girl doing weights in their last night - where are all the girls over here - in the NZ gyms it's about half in half


what time were u in last night? i was there too about 6-7pm


----------



## ukiwi girl (Feb 23, 2010)

DB i think i am gonna need educ in the UK slang ways. Hang out with far too many antipodeans (not sure on spelling) over here..no UK accent yet!

Miss DB, which gym do you go to?


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

DB said:


> Dribbling meatheads who love to shout across the gym what gear they are taking and have no concept of diet and training!
> 
> Dont get me wrong I have alot of mates who train there!


ah normal clientel in a bb gym then


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

ukiwi girl said:


> *yep Miss DB*. Thought I wanted to go back (and mum was not well) but... oh god (my NZ friends are gonna kill me)...think I like it here better!!


hehehehehehehehe

yea i love london way better than NZ

its what you grow up with.. we have had nz for ever and so its boring and nothing special but the uk is exciting (minus the **** snow and rain and cold)


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

ukiwi girl said:


> DB i think i am gonna need educ in the UK slang ways. Hang out with far too many antipodeans (not sure on spelling) over here..no UK accent yet!
> 
> Miss DB, which gym do you go to?


i train at Soho Gyms in Clapham but i train at your DL on occasion so may see ya there one day!!


----------



## ukiwi girl (Feb 23, 2010)

Left home about 7.30ish so prob got their about quarter to eight - still packed! Felt a bit intimidated in weights room, like I shouldn't be their..but one guy smiled..and he was quite big..so thought dam it..I staying!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

ukiwi girl said:


> DB i think i am gonna need educ in the UK slang ways. Hang out with far too many antipodeans (not sure on spelling) over here..*no UK accent yet*!
> 
> *Miss DB* You've just made her day  , which gym do you go to?


Ahh don't worry I've semi converted MissBC she almost sounds educated when she speaks now!



1russ100 said:


> ah normal clientel in a bb gym then


Pretty much dude! Just one too many loud mouths down there for me,plus the journey



ukiwi girl said:


> Left home about 7.30ish so prob got their about quarter to eight - still packed! Felt a bit intimidated in weights room, like I shouldn't be their..but one guy smiled..and he was quite big..so thought dam it..I staying!!


Ahh ok well if you see me say hello! I think I may remember you from when you use to train years ago but we'll see! :beer:


----------



## ukiwi girl (Feb 23, 2010)

Miss BC you look like you train quite hard - nice back..did you do any dragonboating in NZ?

Russ (is it?) where is Thorpe mate?


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

ukiwi girl said:


> Miss BC you look like you train quite hard - nice back..did you do any dragonboating in NZ?
> 
> Russ (is it?) where is Thorpe mate?


thorpe village at the back of thorpe park, its inbetween virginia water and chertsey so physique warehouse is not miles away but in traffic i would never get there.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> Ahh don't worry I've semi converted MissBC she almost sounds educated when she speaks now!


pfffft.... dam straight im educated....

but dont forget u have even started speaking some kiwi words after spending to much time with me hehehehe xx



ukiwi girl said:


> Miss BC you look like you train quite hard - nice back..did you do any dragonboating in NZ?


yea been training a while babe, and 10 weeks out from competing in figure class with NABBA

Na never did dragon boating i was a rower for 4 years though


----------



## Lawrencium (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey, i live in kingston as well, there's an asporta gym on richmond road next to sainsbury's but i think they're insanely expensive.

I train at the kingston university gym on penryn road, but it's a student gym so the equipment might not be up to your standards, but i think the equipment's good, however it is cheap and full of students


----------



## ukiwi girl (Feb 23, 2010)

Funnily enough did do a few papers last year - so got a valid student ID till 2012..but can't see myself hitting the student gym


----------



## ukiwi girl (Feb 23, 2010)

maybe shouldn't try out...don't want to become a chav!!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

chilisi said:


> I'm sure you will be ok.. its good little gym..
> 
> Shame the david lloyd gym has changed. it was decent a while ago.


I think its better now, the only thing thats gone is the leg press and they put in a slightly different one,but for one leg press we got loads of hammer strenght kit so all good!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

DB said:


> I think its better now, the only thing thats gone is the leg press and they put in a slightly different one,but for one leg press we got loads of hammer strenght kit so all good!


Yup have to agree the hammer strength stuff is pretty sweet so worth the trade I guess!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Its on an housing estate isnt it..? good equipment, but as DB says....... full of chavs


if your asking where it is that would lead me to belive you have never been there, in which case how would you know its full of chavs?


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

lol just realisd, my bro might do some work experience in physique warehouse, but ive been told its a gd gym, cant comment on the "chavs" will let my bro tell me bout that when he starts his work placement thing haha


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

chilisi said:


> I've been there once a long time ago


ah i see


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

i've been to that gym, bit of a 'fitness centre'


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

-Jack- said:


> i've been to that gym, bit of a 'fitness centre'


what gym?


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

chilisi said:


> We needed a gym to train in, so we checked it out. Very good equipment.. But It felt like we were being "watched"... 2 new faces sort of thing... Had a good workout though..!


i know the feeling. sort of ****ing on their parade type look?


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> what gym?


the gym above rotuna in kingston


----------



## Lawrencium (Jan 2, 2010)

there's also the nuffield fitness centre in surbiton, which is only a 5 min drive down portsmouth road. I've heard good things about that gym, but never been there myself.


----------



## Euroboy (Dec 3, 2009)

If your a member of David Lloyd from what I ca rember it allows you to use other local DV's ? The Kingston one seemed to be a bit busy and full of Oceana Hollyoaks what nots. Roys gym was good but unfortunately no more, belive there is another roys style gym in Hampton court (nt the palace) Riverside.. think. Tolworth rec (Tolworth girls) have the normal open plan gym used to have a meat head no frills room, seperate to the c.v. / machines and moderate free weights section. Not to sure if they still have the Iron room ? I was shown around few years back and seemed bit hardcore for me. However beng a coucil run one it is fairly cheap and allows you to use the other local council gyms ..Kingfisher/Kingstonians and New malden.

Was recently told the Cambridge estate gym that closed will be getting a big re-ferb and it was Meat Head city in its prime.

Without trying to sound like a Kingston-upon-Thames information guide enjoy your stay!!!!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

ive been to the Moseley one, only once and wont go again too busy and was made to feel like i shouldnt be there (im under 20 stone!) altho i know some of the guys on here rate it

Most of the gyms in london are always busy unless you can go in a lunch break or late ish around 8.30


----------



## ukiwi girl (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi guys

thanks for all the replies..you are a friendly (+ helpful) bunch

For anyone who has sent me a visitor message or other..not sure how to reply yet!!!


----------



## ukiwi girl (Feb 23, 2010)

Okay, if anyones still reading this...a few (blond Q's)

How do I respond if someone leaves a visitor message for me?

How do I send a PM - i can see inbox/outbox but not how to send?

I have a 'reputation message' - what's this and can I respond to sender??

cheers for any help


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

Lawrencium said:


> there's also the nuffield fitness centre in surbiton, which is only a 5 min drive down portsmouth road. I've heard good things about that gym, but never been there myself.


my mate whent to nutfield with hsi step dad and said it was great, very expensive i hear.


----------

